# Time goes by faster everyday



## mrdanteaguilar (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel like my life is passing in front of me. Like everyday goes by faster and faster, I can barely think and I can barely remember anything, right now I'm sitting at the computer but I feel like I'm already dead... don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I know how you feel, and when I feel that way I pick up a book or do something constructive. hope that helps.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I entirely agree. Days to months to years. It's crazy.


----------



## Mook (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh yeh i feel the same, and its getting more intense with the week, its really weird tbh.

Often im like, "What im 25 already, what the..oh right yes..." The past 10 years just blasted by and i never felt they did.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. It is disheartening.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely know the same feeling. It's so fast I can hardly call anyone or do anything because I'm so lost in the quick blur of life.
And it's not just because I spend all my time doing certain things either, I just literally don't experience time half the time. Like my perspective of time has gone all haywire and things really are flowing faster than normal. Like the relativity is stuck on hyper-speed. In addition to this, my thoughts about events and myself are also growing less and less, like I'm slowly forgetting more and more of who I am and what this world is - eventually falling into complete amnesia of my self but still being able to interact impersonally anyways. It relates a lot to my sleep really. I have a chronic health problem that causes such intense pain that grows progressively worse that I sleep less and less throughout the night. I never get enough and I'm also too tired to really do things outside of what is immediately necessary. Eventually you get to a point where the chronic fatigue is so high you literally are less alive - not really living much. Life is energy and having very little is less life. 
Well, it also helps to say I'm really numb and depressed right now - so those emotions and lack of emotions are influencing a lot of the tone in this message as well. So it is a bit biased to an extent. But my normal state of energy and emotion are becoming more rare. Having that drive to meet more people is so difficult to have when my sleep is so painful and mind scrambling when it is lacking. Seems like most of the time I'm either dysthymic with no drive or sadness - or depressed somewhat in an emotionless way really. Not like the balling tears, but just the fog and myst sensation around one of few lone survivors of a massive brutal war if that makes sense. I know I still dream, but I need to retrain myself to remember the dreams. I once heard when you don't remember your dreams often at all, you tend to be dreaming in hyper states with tons of information flowing real fast. That seems to be true with the few most recent I've partially remembered.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, time is completely messed up. Slow and painful in the moment, but gone before I know it. Very horrible feeling. I imagine if DP doesn't lift I will just be old before I know it. In order to combat this horrible sensation I have started documenting my life with videos and pictures, trying to remember that I'm actually alive.


----------

